# Lotr Online Beta Key Wanted!!



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah man I have been so unlucky in trying to get a hold of a key for this Beta test.  I have the game, I have the patch.... I dont have a key.

If any of you beautiful Chronics could help me with this, I would be very grateful.  It makes me sad that fools who have no appreciation of Tolkien could be gracing his world right now and I am stuck in this bitter reality.  

If you can not supply a key could you please break my heart further by describing your experience of playing this game?  

Sadness,


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 3, 2007)

I hasten to add if you do have a key could you PM me it and not post it here.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 3, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 3, 2007)

As for a description of the game, it's basically a Lord of the Rings skin pulled over the top of Stormreach. As a fan of the series, you're either going to love it or hate; I would fit into the latter category, as it comes off as a complete bastardization of the franchise, in my very humble opinion. Character creation is limited, the mechanics are truncated by Turbine's need to cling to outdated interfaces and though some of the concepts and environmental design are pretty to look at on your initial trip to digital Middle-Earth, it quickly loses its luster. As well, I didn't feel the developer paid close attention to detail and built the world in a very superficial way; it's more likely going to cater to your fans of the movie franchise, and not those that have read the literature.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 3, 2007)

I have to say that my initial response was one of disappointment.  Like you say, it lacks depth.  As much as I might enjoy the game, I can not escape the feeling that it plays no better than Silkroad or other free online RPG's.  I have only just completed the Intro Quests, so perhaps the game will pick up.  Somehow I doubt it.  

This game was under construction for several years.  At some point I lost contact.  I regain contact with the game but the site has changed and the whole format with it.  Had the original franchise been bought out?  It is with huge sadness that I think the game I have looked forward too for so long is utter crap.  Mediocre RPG fare.  I hope I am wrong.


----------

